#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-16
<_7t0_rm_> +}
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-17
<mr_bushido> buenas noches
<ceeti_> buen dia a todos en la sala
<ceeti_> buenas tatica1
<ceeti_> xchat
<senque> hola a todos
<Cesarius> Hey
<cetti> buenosdiasatodosenlasala
<cetti> XD como veran no me sirve la espaciadora
<k2r3nBT> cetti, hola
<cetti> hola k2r3nBT
<k2r3nBT> no tuve problemas para entrar en la sala
<cetti> ahhh que bien
<cetti> bueno acá enla medida de lo posible se le ayuda
<k2r3nBT> ok
<cetti> ahora es ubuntu completamente?
<cetti> Se inscribio en la lista de usuarios Ubuntu Honduras? k2r3nBT
<k2r3nBT> no
<k2r3nBT> como hago
<cetti> ya le paso la direccion
<cetti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-hn   k2r3nBT
<k2r3nBT> gracias
<k2r3nBT> hasta luego
<cetti> buenas ceeti_
<tatica1> hola
<tatica1> cetti buenos días
<tatica1> hola todos :)
<ceeti_> buenos dias a todos
<cetti> buen dia tatica1
<cetti> disculpe seamos muchos ceeti
<cetti> estamos en las pcs de un laboratorio
<tatica1> bueno veo a cetti saludandome desde temprano
<cetti> aprendiendo a usar irc
<tatica1> así que por eso puse cetti
<cetti> soy Itxshell como esta
<tatica1> bien!!
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-18
<elizabeth> hola a todos!
<Carlitux> hola, buenas tardes. que tal estan?
<maviel> hola Carlitux
<Carlitux> que tal las cosas por alli?
<maviel> pues bien gracias a Dios
<maviel> y por alla?
<Carlitux> aki todo marcha, bien hasta el momento.
<Carlitux> :D
<maviel> me alegro XD
<Carlitux> XD. grax. !! :D
<Carlitux> aqui ando, inspeccionando las paqueterias de Linux ubuntu, Natty. ;D
<Carlitux> :D
<maviel> jajaja esta bueno
<maviel> XD
<elizabeth> hola carlitux!
<Carlitux> hello Eli. :D
<Carlitux> ......... que mal cuando se cae la coneccion de la web >:-(
<Carlitux> hahaha
<maviel> hahaha sip, es horrible
<Carlitux> es horrible, y a veces cuando mas la ocupamos, nos sucede eso :( hahah
<maviel> huy yo se... y estar sin internet es lo peor que puede haber...
<Carlitux> sip, una Pc- sin internet, no es PC. hahaha
<Carlitux> Eli ??
<maviel> jajaja yo seee...
<Carlitux> excelente aplicacion "GIMP". :D
<eli__> hola a todos!
<Carlitux> "ahora sip, Eli ? " ... o nop. ? hahaha
<Carlitux> Holap. ;)
<Carlitux> como tas?
<boa> hola catrachos ubunteros, como les ha ido con 11.04?
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-19
<eli__> buenas noches a todos!
<Carlitux> hola eli
<Carlitux> :D
<Carlitux> como estas?
<mr_bushido> buenas noches
<Itxshell> buenas noches Carlitux
<Itxshell> fijese que necesito que haga algo
<Itxshell> sr. Carlitux
<Carlitux> Hola Como esta?
<Carlitux> digame ?
<Carlitux> que necesita?
<Carlitux> disculpe que no conteste a tiempo. no estaba aqui sentado.
<Carlitux> :(
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> ok mire entre a sdu cuenta de drupal hispano
<Itxshell> y por favor entre a lo drupalCAMP
<Carlitux> aha, pereme
<Itxshell> y aplique a la beca que nos extendieron el periodo de inscripción
<Itxshell> y nos van a dar algunas bechas de hospedaje
<Carlitux> DrupalCam- Centroamerica?
<Carlitux> Costa Rica 2011
<Carlitux> ?
<Carlitux> ahhh, ok.!
<Itxshell> eso
<Carlitux> ok, ahorita me inscribo para Drupal. :D
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> pero no se habai inscrito?
<Itxshell> el otro día?
<Itxshell> pero aplique a la beca en la pag de DrupalCamp centroamerica
<Carlitux> nop, hahah me cacho hahah
<Itxshell> uhhh
<Carlitux> oigame, aqui dice que las incripciones para la beca. finalizan el 27 abril
<Carlitux> ?
<Itxshell> eso me pasa por confiar jaja
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> pero hagame caso yo se lo que le digo jajaja
<Itxshell> ya sabe las influencias
<Itxshell> XD
<Carlitux> ahh ok sip es cierto hahah
<Carlitux> ok seguire su palabra. :D
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> va a ir con nosotros?
<mr_bushido> Itxshell buenas noches
<Carlitux> sip, eso quiero, y eso espero.
<Carlitux> quiero asistir a un evento como ese. :D
<Itxshell> buenas mr_bushido
<Itxshell> mr_bushido, necesitaba que asistiera aun evento de Drupal
<mr_bushido> mmm...
<mr_bushido> para cuando es? o era? porque ya tiempos me envio el correo
<Itxshell> busque en google drupalcamp centro america
<Itxshell> ¬¬ ya se mr_bushido  que barbaridad a ud. para los eventos le voy a mandar un año antes
<Carlitux> .........!!! ya me registre. :D
<Itxshell> perfecto Carlitux
<Carlitux> .... :D oki doki .
<Itxshell> jajaj estamos fuera del tema del canal
<Itxshell> Carlitux, entre a #Flisolhn
<Itxshell> y ud. mr_bushido
<Carlitux> oki.
<Itxshell> no salga de este
<Itxshell> por lo general estoy en ambos
<Carlitux> ahhh ok. ta bien
<mr_bushido> itxshell en que ciudad de costa rica va a realizarce??
<Itxshell> punta arenas
<Itxshell> mr_bushido, estamos en Flisolhn
<mr_bushido> sigue abierto el canal?
<Itxshell> aca estamos fuera del tema de la sala
<Itxshell> jaja si
<Itxshell> muchos entramos a diario
<mr_bushido> ya veo, yo vengo terminando el periodo en la u, y hasta ahorita me puedo unir
<Itxshell> no hay problema mr_bushido
<Itxshell> la verdad no hay obligacion de asistir
<Itxshell> mr_bushido, se perdio el natty release party
<Itxshell> Xd
<mr_bushido> ya veo
<Itxshell> entre a flisol para darle detalles sobre drupal
<mr_bushido> XD
<Itxshell> por favor
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-20
<Itxshell> buenas noches maviel
<maviel> buenas noches Itxshell XD
<mr_bushido> buenas noches
<maviel> hola
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<maviel> re hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> caida doble jajaja
<maviel> jajaja sip...
<Itxshell> ojala vengan arreglarme ya lo de la conexion
<Itxshell> :(
<maviel> :(
<maviel> y que le pasa a su conexion?
<Itxshell> nola tengo como me mude
<Itxshell> jaja ya quiero que vengan a reconectarme
<Itxshell> ando con ese pesimo modem
<Itxshell> ¬¬ malo malo eso
<Itxshell> si lo miro mal se cae xd
<Itxshell> 0-o si lo miro bien tambien se cae
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> no lo mire entonces
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> :( quiero diploma de Libre office
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja todavia puede hacer la tarea
<Itxshell> uhh voy a tener que repetir el curso
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> eso es bueno tener influencias
<Itxshell> a ver pasemela
<Itxshell> a ver si no me caigo
<maviel> que le pase el que? la tarea?
<Itxshell> ya corregí los examenes
<maviel> jaja que tal les fue?
<Itxshell> bien
<Itxshell> apenas creo que dos no pasaran
<Itxshell> de 21
<Itxshell> y en el taller introduccion a sistemas operativos
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> van bien
<Itxshell> de 21 terminaron 13
<maviel> jaja juepucha
<maviel> eso siempre pasa
<Itxshell> si se me intimidaron el dia de la exposición
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> no no mire todos iban es mas no cabian
<Itxshell> pero jajaja
<Itxshell> se me ocurro dejar una exposición
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> y plofff!
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja me confundo de sala
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> pucha,
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> no se preocupe
<maviel> yo estoy preparando la clase de mañana
<maviel> creo que mañana llegare como a las 7 u 8 a la unah
<maviel> hahaha
<maviel> me toca madrugar
<maviel> T_T
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> eso es madrugar?
<Itxshell> nahh1
<Itxshell> nahh!
<maviel> jajaja maso
<maviel> sq ahorita que me vengo temprano a mi casa, duermo en la tarde, y trabajo en la noche
<maviel> y duermo como 3 horas en la madrugada
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> bueno camaleoncito madrugador
<Itxshell> ni modo
<Itxshell> todo sea por la patria
<Itxshell> yo lo doy a las 7
<Itxshell> todos los dias
<maviel> jajaja ahi llegare de oyente entonces
<maviel> y en que lab lo da?
<Itxshell> es instalación mañana
<Itxshell> slackware, ubuntu, openSUSE, y debian si da tiempo
<maviel> jaja aprendere a instalar entonces
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> si como no que mala
<maviel> mala porque?
<Itxshell> noooo! no por nada
<maviel> ¬¬
<Itxshell> jajaja quien andara viendo discovery?
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajajaja, ni idea... jajaja
<maviel> se fija, usted es la mala
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> :0
<Itxshell> yo!
<Itxshell> lastima no se como se hace el angelito en el irc
<maviel> 0:)
<maviel> jjajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> ve me queda como anillo al dedo esa carita
<Itxshell> 0:)
<maviel> jajajajajaja
<Itxshell> uhh como era la tarea
<Itxshell> quiero ese diploma sabia ud. que yo no tengo un solo diplomita de parte de mi país en lo que se refiere al SL
<Itxshell> ni uno solo
<maviel> Realizar un ensayo sobre sus hobbies, donde para cada hobbie deberan tener: 1. Una imagen 2. Numerar las razones por las cuales les atrae esta actividad 3. Describir como se sienten al llevar a cabo este pasatiempo. Luego hacer una tabla de 3 columnas donde se mostrara informacion de distintas empresas, la descripcion es a que se dedica la empresa 4. Exportar el documento a pdf 5. luego subir la tarea antes del miercoles a medianoche
<Itxshell> uhhhh! que atraso
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> :( que dificil pobre muchacho con razon estaba todo el día en la pc
<maviel> yo el unico diploma asi que tengo es uno de cisco...
<maviel> nooooo, esta facil
<maviel> tenian 5 dias para hacerlo
<Itxshell> jajaja vi hoy el precio de los cursos de cisco
<Itxshell> mmm vamos aplicarle esos precios al LP1
<maviel> jaja esta bueno
<maviel> yo podria darlo, pero hasta julio
<maviel> que empiezo otro trimestre...
<maviel> y me queda un megaBache de todo el dia
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<Itxshell> le preguntaba el curso es de cisco o de LP1
<maviel> cual curso?
<Itxshell> aviel> yo podria darlo, pero hasta julio
<maviel> ah el de LP1
<maviel> de cisco yo no se nada
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> bueno si se
<maviel> pero eso es horrible
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> si
<maviel> yo llore con ese curso
<Itxshell> hoy andaban pegando lo de los cursos de cisco 250 $ el mas barato
<maviel> sip, son super caros
<Itxshell> por eso le digopongamosle esos mismos precios a los de linux
<maviel> jaja bueno
<Itxshell> jajaja haciendo cuentas sale bastante bien
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja sip
<maviel> tendriamos dinero para ir de viaje
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> 0.o nos vamos a roatan
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajaja sip... yo no conozco :(
<Itxshell> curso de openSUSE en roatan
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> siiiiiii!!!
<Itxshell> yo vivi alla un tiempo
<Itxshell> a tomar sol los camaleoncitos
<maviel> jajaja sip!!!
<Itxshell> 0-o creo que nosotras le saldremos caro al O.S.
<maviel> porque?
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> :O no me habia fijado en la hora
<maviel> y yo estoy sola en mi casa
<maviel> :S
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> se fueron todos
<maviel> sip
<maviel> y me dejaron xq ando enyesada
<maviel> T_T
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> hey, para mañana en los labs hay data?
<Itxshell> hay pero que mala
<Itxshell> claro que hay
<maviel> sq no me acordaba
<Itxshell> son los mejores lab de allí
<maviel> yo no me fijo mucho
<maviel> :P
<maviel> jajaja a bueno...
<Itxshell> escribamos en al otra sala llego visita
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajaja dele
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-21
<krol> hola!!!
<krol> hola es mi primera vez en el grupo
<krol> como estan??
